# /dev/pts?



## mdg583 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello, and thanks to anyone who can help me.

This is in continuation of this thread.

My basic question is, should /dev/pts be present on my freebsd system? A google of /dev/pts and freebsd shows that for many people it is there. Why would it be missing on my system? Do I need to put something in fstab?

This is becoming a bit of a bigger issue as the newest version of xterm is now using vte, and now also doesn't work for me.

Thanks for any help,

Matthew





Examples:
http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/stable/2007-12/msg00068.html - I don't have a kern.pts.enable option.
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org/msg67628.html

The only resemblence to anything about pts on my system is in the kernel source code: /usr/src/sys/kern/tty_pts.c. 
My fstab looks like this:

```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
devfs                   /dev            devfs   rw              0       0
# none                  /dev/pts        devpts  gid=5,mode=620 
/dev/ad0s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad0s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad0s1d             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad0s1e             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
proc                    /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
linproc         /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw             0       0
```

running freebsd 7.1

Can anyone please help me? Do you have a /dev/pts?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 27, 2009)

If I open an xterm, yes.

From pty(4)


> DESCRIPTION
> The pty driver provides support for the traditional BSD naming scheme
> that was used for accessing pseudo-terminals.  When the device /dev/ptyXX
> is being opened, a new terminal shall be created with the pts(4) driver.
> ...


Not sure if this applies to 7.x and earlier, though.

_edit:_ hmm, the linked man page isn't at all the same one as on CURRENT.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 27, 2009)

/dev/pts (pts(4)) will not be standard until FreeBSD 8.0.

I believe there are patches available to enable it on 7.x, but don't know for sure.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah.  Well, in the mean time, x11/aterm still uses legacy ttys.


----------



## mdg583 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you very much. At least I know nothing is really wrong with my system.


----------

